

Artist launches album exclusively on Groupon - noinput
http://vator.tv/news/2011-06-27-artist-launches-album-exclusively-on-groupon

======
noinput
followup, it's a deal everywhere:
<http://www.google.com/#q=site:groupon.com+david+gray>

